# Anyone in Lebanon/Schullkill county?



## zimboydevon

I think I need someone to show me the ropes. I have a lot of spots that look good but have spent hours and hours over the last three years with no luck at all. Not sure if I'm just at the wrong spot or if my luck just hasn't been good. I know it's still early yet this year so I thought I'd check if maybe I could tagalong with someone sometime


----------



## Ringer2x

zimboydevon said:


> I think I need someone to show me the ropes. I have a lot of spots that look good but have spent hours and hours over the last three years with no luck at all. Not sure if I'm just at the wrong spot or if my luck just hasn't been good. I know it's still early yet this year so I thought I'd check if maybe I could tagalong with someone sometime


Hi devon. I lived in Schuylkill Co. most of my life, now live in Lebanon Co.
I won't be much help to you but we can compare our findings. I never knew about Morel mushrooms until over the winter someone told me about how fun it is to hunt them. I learned all I could online, and I am setting out to spend the day hunting right now. I would be glad to share my experience, and if I do find some I can give you the when, where, and how they were found.
Scott


----------



## zimboydevon

Ringer2x said:


> Hi devon. I lived in Schuylkill Co. most of my life, now live in Lebanon Co.
> I won't be much help to you but we can compare our findings. I never knew about Morel mushrooms until over the winter someone told me about how fun it is to hunt them. I learned all I could online, and I am setting out to spend the day hunting right now. I would be glad to share my experience, and if I do find some I can give you the when, where, and how they were found.
> Scott




That would be much appreciated! I've looked 3 times at several different spots this week with nothing so far. Wish you luck! If you want, shoot me a text 717-821-1891


----------



## John K

Also in the Skook MC/Delano area, and have been out looking almost every single day for the last two weeks and have not found any Morels. (few moldy Turkey Tails, Birch Polypores, a couple missed opportunities for Oysters that already ran their course, Turkeys yesterday 2 big Toms and a few hens along with some old Tea Berries and skunk cabbage, 1 hog nose snake, and a good amount of deer so not a total loss) 

Devon, pretty much in the same boat you are, have been looking for morels the last 3 years without any luck, the one thing that I noticed from being out yesterday, and in the previous weeks was even with all the rain and snow accumulation we've had in the past month or so, it is still very dry almost everywhere up the mountain where I am, I'm mainly checking south facing slopes at this time. Hoping the rain last night helps, but the last two years it's been pretty dry during the time they would have come up from what I can tell. (i.e. state wide burn ban went into effect last two years and the forest was like a tinder box) The closest I've come was three years ago I found 2 false morels, but that was it. 

This year I've identified several spots I feel good about where there are American Elms in clusters, and several recently dead ones as well, along with spots with Black Choke Cherry trees and the occasional Crab Apple tree. Not much in the way of Tulip Poplars (only 2 places and nothing under them), and no Sycamores around here at all. Primarily Oak, Pine (white, red, and Jack) which I've also been checking primarily the line where the hardwoods meets the pine, several types of Birch, Beech, and Maple. Although yesterday the live Elms had their flowers starting which is supposedly a good sign.

From reading other posts on this forum, it looks like they just started coming up in SE PA, which is traditionally and consistently warmer, earlier than up here, so I'm hoping this is the week I have some success. I'll post if I find anything, along with pics. I would invite you to come with, but I move to areas on the 4 wheeler, walk though to cover areas with the Elm trees and move on to other areas that look promising, so I'm covering several square miles and using the wheeler to move past areas of scrub Oak, and White Birch trees, and areas of undergrowth like briers, not to mention areas that are too steep to check from strip mining.

Not to mention it kind of sounds like the two of us would be like the blind leading the blind. |-)

Let me know if you find any as well, I'm planning on getting out again this afternoon after work.


----------



## zimboydevon

John K said:


> Also in the Skook MC/Delano area, and have been out looking almost every single day for the last two weeks and have not found any Morels. (few moldy Turkey Tails, Birch Polypores, a couple missed opportunities for Oysters that already ran their course, Turkeys yesterday 2 big Toms and a few hens along with some old Tea Berries and skunk cabbage, 1 hog nose snake, and a good amount of deer so not a total loss)
> 
> Devon, pretty much in the same boat you are, have been looking for morels the last 3 years without any luck, the one thing that I noticed from being out yesterday, and in the previous weeks was even with all the rain and snow accumulation we've had in the past month or so, it is still very dry almost everywhere up the mountain where I am, I'm mainly checking south facing slopes at this time. Hoping the rain last night helps, but the last two years it's been pretty dry during the time they would have come up from what I can tell. (i.e. state wide burn ban went into effect last two years and the forest was like a tinder box) The closest I've come was three years ago I found 2 false morels, but that was it.
> 
> This year I've identified several spots I feel good about where there are American Elms in clusters, and several recently dead ones as well, along with spots with Black Choke Cherry trees and the occasional Crab Apple tree. Not much in the way of Tulip Poplars (only 2 places and nothing under them), and no Sycamores around here at all. Primarily Oak, Pine (white, red, and Jack) which I've also been checking primarily the line where the hardwoods meets the pine, several types of Birch, Beech, and Maple. Although yesterday the live Elms had their flowers starting which is supposedly a good sign.
> 
> From reading other posts on this forum, it looks like they just started coming up in SE PA, which is traditionally and consistently warmer, earlier than up here, so I'm hoping this is the week I have some success. I'll post if I find anything, along with pics. I would invite you to come with, but I move to areas on the 4 wheeler, walk though to cover areas with the Elm trees and move on to other areas that look promising, so I'm covering several square miles and using the wheeler to move past areas of scrub Oak, and White Birch trees, and areas of undergrowth like briers, not to mention areas that are too steep to check from strip mining.
> 
> Not to mention it kind of sounds like the two of us would be like the blind leading the blind. |-)
> 
> Let me know if you find any as well, I'm planning on getting out again this afternoon after work.



Thanks for the reply. I was out for 2 hrs this morning on the south side of the blue mountain.. found a bunch of dead ash and oak trees with the bark starting to peel along g with a bunch of tulip populars but no morels.. I keep going back to this spot because I know someone who found some there a few years ago and moved out of the area and told me about the spot but nothing for me.. I do feel like out of the last three years this spring is definitely shaping up to be the best so far weatherwise with rain and everything. I just can't seem to find any for the life of me. It sure gets frustrating but plan to give it a few more shots before the seasons over for sure. I just feel like if I would find some at least I would have a tried-and-true spot to go back to even though maybe it wouldn't be the best. As of right now for all I know I could be searching in the area where there is none


----------



## redtop

John k I live just a few miles from you all I can say is just don't give up. one word of advice is (it's all in the TIMING) next is what and where the trees are. don't get me wrong they will grow where they want but the trees and (climate) temps. are the other keys. I don't want to sound as a smartass but I have been doing this longer then you are on this planet and I am still having trouble finding BLACKS. yellows are a lot easier to find believe me. I have been picking most varieties of shrooms since I was 2+ years old and was thought by my grandfather and father. I was out today and it is too dry, the woods and leafs were like potato chips when walking. the blacks should be coming up shortly in the next week or so here in the northeast with the right amount of rain. the yellows will come somewhere from the 1st of may till after mothers day. The last few years was bad because of all the climate change in the weather.


----------



## zimboydevon

Anyone willing to let a beginner tag along?


----------



## John K

No worries redtop, be honest I found morels when I lived along the Lehigh River about 7 years ago, didn't even know what they were then. Was out with my father yesterday looking, no luck again. Morels are a new mushroom to me and my dad, who used to go with his father for boletes and ramshead. It does get discouraging not finding any, but I have a really good feeling about this year. I just keep telling myself, you don't find them if you don't go out looking, and I'm staying at it. Not to mention, if I don't find them, being in the mountain is reward enough for getting out for me. I'll post pics if I find any, please do the same. thanks,


----------



## redtop

John K said:


> No worries redtop, be honest I found morels when I lived along the Lehigh River about 7 years ago, didn't even know what they were then. Was out with my father yesterday looking, no luck again. Morels are a new mushroom to me and my dad, who used to go with his father for boletes and ramshead. It does get discouraging not finding any, but I have a really good feeling about this year. I just keep telling myself, you don't find them if you don't go out looking, and I'm staying at it. Not to mention, if I don't find them, being in the mountain is reward enough for getting out for me. I'll post pics if I find any, please do the same. thanks,


----------



## redtop

Hey John K, you mentioned about rams heads! Last year was a banner year for me I picked over 200+. also the stumpers was an unbelievable year, found a new place and picked them by the bushels. The morels are just going to start poppin this week so get out and look hard and wide my friend.


----------



## John K

Heading out after work tonight, let you know if I find any.  I will post pics if I do.


----------



## John K

Anyone find any yet? Still nothing as of Sunday here.


----------



## trahn008

If your looking for morels in SKOOK you have to think small!! Black morels can be found in areas with the right trees and the right area where soil is disturbed! Look in areas where water runs off roadways with some poplar trees and you will find them. Yellows can be found around the right trees not many elm, but think ash and apple. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## trahn008

Yes, John good season... Was out only twice this year and both times came home with morels. But if I had the time It would have been a banner year! Happy Hunting!!


----------

